# Donner Pass



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

I recently went to the Donner Pass Ski resort in the Sierra Nevadas of California. It had a good number of options as far as the runs went, and kept my husband and me entertained all day. It wasn't crowded at all, but we went during the week. Prices were good, too. Overall it was pretty awesome!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Does it have good runs for both beginners and experts? Blake has been looking at the Sierra Nevadas...and I'd love to find a place we can both enjoy!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Trust me, I've never tried out the hard routes! They are there, however.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

:grins: Thanks! I'll run it by him and see what he thinks. (Who knows? Maybe I'll actually be able to make a run without falling on my face! :laugh: )


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

Lol, Sweetcharity, just take your time and be careful. Perhaps this will be a good place for practice, eh ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Lol it should, but its always fun to fall, as long as you dont kill yourself


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Always.... be careful


----------

